# ZFS resilvering problem: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:



## skusza (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have a problem after resilvering. It is pernament error that occurred after replacing the disk. Resilvering not performed in its entirety. *zpool status -v* returns:

```
pool: storage
 state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data
        corruption.  Applications may be affected.
action: Restore the file in question if possible.  Otherwise restore the
        entire pool from backup.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-8A[/url]
  scan: resilvered 379G in 10h36m with 1 errors on Wed Feb 13 03:23:51 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        storage                                         ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4a63a094-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4b2a7294-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4bb06d3a-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4c3d0db6-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4ccbf218-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4d56be61-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4deaf790-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/8d541c9d-752b-11e2-815d-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4f0ddb9b-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/4fa1b258-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/502ecaf5-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/50c29f6a-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6  ONLINE       0     0     0
        cache
          gptid/5135ead1-5a3f-11e2-a70a-902b34676fc6    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:

        storage/daneprojektowe:<0xd256>
```

After the *zpool clear tank* problem still exists. I do not know how to finish a fully resilvering and get rid of this error.

Best regards and please help


skusza


----------



## Sebulon (Feb 13, 2013)

@skusza

`# zpool scrub storage`

And go grab a *big* cup of coffee

/Sebulon


----------



## skusza (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, I did the exact same thing Sebulion after writing this post. It worked :e Thanks and best regards.


----------



## olav (Feb 16, 2013)

In this case you were lucky, but by using raidz1 you will not have a redundant copy of your data if you're resilvering. There is however always a second copy of master/head checksum, so your files in this case are 100% consistent.

I highly recommend everyone to always use at least raidz2 and have backup.


----------

